# Gear sugestion....



## QBad (15/11/14)

Ritw boys and girls i need a quick bit of advice. Invader digital mod or Innoken Itaste 135


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

QBad said:


> Ritw boys and girls i need a quick bit of advice. Invader digital mod or Innoken Itaste 135



Both good devices but based on looks alone I'd go for the Itatse. The invader is a bit over the top for my liking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad (15/11/14)

Boomslang owner of a brand new Heatvape invader. And along with it baffled questions!


----------



## stevie g (15/11/14)

i have one too and absolutely love it, can i help you with answers?


----------



## stevie g (15/11/14)

btw i think the heatvape is far superior even in build quality!


----------



## Necris (15/11/14)

My advice,50w hana from @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/11/14)

Necris said:


> My advice,50w hana from @KieranD



+1.

Then again, I really don't like the look of the Invader. Looks like a toy to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (16/11/14)

i like toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/11/14)

Sprint said:


> i like toys



lol... 

I suppose that's fair enough reasoning.


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Ok this time I am going so say nothing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (22/11/14)

I would say go for the hana as well. Don't really like the looks of the invader. But that is just me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

